# Chama Plays Dead (story by Rafi)



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama is like the Monty Python character who keeps getting up and saying, "I'm not dead yet." She's 14 years old and absolutely amazing. Here is Rafi's story....

The other day I was running around the yard with my football when suddenly I saw my sister Chama. She didn't look so great! 










I lay down to alert my mom of a problem. Hey Chama, are you alive?










Excuse me, two legged servant--can we get some assistance over here! I think Chama is dead. 










[Cleo speaking] Oh, Rafi you silly boy! Chama's not dead! She always does this! [Rafi looks like a donkey in this shot!]










Oh, ok. I feel stupid now. I guess a 17 year old cat is smarter than me. [I love how purposeful Cleo looks in this shot]










Close up of Chama's dead pose. What a beautiful dog she is!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL

Love the colour of the cat!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

You nearly gave me a heart attack! I tend to speed read and I saw "Chama" and "dead". Good grief.









I love all their expressions!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Cleo looks just like Tom!!! Well, when she was younger, she's gained a little weight with age. They both even have that round apple head, that I love soo so much!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Cute story Ruth









Love the pics!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:[I love how purposeful Cleo looks in this shot]


Me too! She has this expression like "I swear! If it's not one thing it's another with these dogs - a cat's got her work cut out for her keeping them sorted out."


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> Close up of Chama's dead pose. What a beautiful dog she is!


ain't it the truth


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I wish my dogs would let me have a kitty!! I miss not being able to have one.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomYou nearly gave me a heart attack! I tend to speed read and I saw "Chama" and "dead". Good grief.


I knew I'd get someone!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

"two legged servant"


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: My Baby BellaCleo looks just like Tom!!! Well, when she was younger, she's gained a little weight with age. They both even have that round apple head, that I love soo so much!


Yes, she has the cutest round head. And she's always had a svelte figure. Keeping the dogs in line keeps her in good shape!







I look at these pictures and think there's no way she looks 17 but I've never had a cat live this long so I have nothing to compare her to!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyI wish my dogs would let me have a kitty!! I miss not being able to have one.


It's the other way around here. Cleo allows me to have dogs and when they get here she trains them!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

It looks like Cleo is whispering to Chama the cat secret of nine lives. 

They are all adorable together. It's so nice to see how much they love each other and get along.
Rafi even dropped his ball to call the servant! Now that's Mal love.





> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: My Baby BellaCleo looks just like Tom!!! Well, when she was younger, she's gained a little weight with age. They both even have that round apple head, that I love soo so much!


How funny. We have one named Chloe:


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSDIt looks like Cleo is whispering to Chama the cat secret of nine lives.
> 
> They are all adorable together. It's so nice to see how much they love each other and get along.
> Rafi even droped his ball to call the servant! Now that's Mal love.



I think Cleo is saying, "Rafi is kind of a doofus. Don't you think he looks like Puck from A Midsummer Night's Dream right now? And did he think you actually would want to play with that football?!?!"









Seriously, Rafi saw Chama lying there and then lay down there to keep her company. He's a total sweetheart with both Cleo and Chama.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD"two legged servant"


Priceless


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: My Baby BellaCleo looks just like Tom!!! Well, when she was younger, she's gained a little weight with age. They both even have that round apple head, that I love soo so much!
> ...


She looks just amazing!! I wouldn't ever think she was 17, still running with the dogs like that, that spark in those emerald eyes. Good work with her. You must take extra special care of your family there. Like I said before, I really hope Tom will get that age and still be happy and active. I'd be lost without that girl.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: My Baby BellaCleo looks just like Tom!!! Well, when she was younger, she's gained a little weight with age. They both even have that round apple head, that I love soo so much!
> ...


What would the world be without our silver cats keeping our houses in order???


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Rafi-- dignified, classic, handsome. Chama-- bossy, in charge, does everything on her own terms. Cleo-- I LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!

Ruth, Chama looks fabulous! Cleo honestly surprises me-- even with some weight loss, she is STUNNING for her age! Her face is beautiful.. her coloring... I. Am. In. LOVE.

Extra snuggles for Rafi, the young guy who is so adorable and dear and sweet in the midst of the household of ladies.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Rafi your such a silly boy!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

too funny story, really got funny when the kitty came over to check it all out and straighten it out for Rafi


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> It's the other way around here. Cleo allows me to have dogs and when they get here she trains them!


Can you send Cleo to my house?








That was a great story.


----------



## song032005 (Dec 4, 2005)

lol!! very cute!!
beautiful!! great pics!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Having your own in-house CAT scan must be very helpful in saving on vet bills.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDHaving your own in-house CAT scan must be very helpful in saving on vet bills.










Good one Jennifer!


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDHaving your own in-house CAT scan must be very helpful in saving on vet bills.


Brilliant!








Love the story, total cuteness. I had a cat that looked just like that, my little sister named her Georgia Bean.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What a cute story!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Greatly enjoyed every aspect of this wonderful story! Love, kindness, humor -- heart is melting..

I knew there would be something special from the cottage! Look forward to more!

Tanya


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: caviewGreatly enjoyed every aspect of this wonderful story! Love, kindness, humor -- heart is melting..
> 
> I knew there would be something special from the cottage! Look forward to more!
> 
> Tanya


We're not at the cottage for another 2 weeks. This is the plain old Buffalo backyard


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

You really can tell how well they get along, what a great pack









Rafi, Chama and Cleo all look fantastic, cannot wait to see some pics from your summer vacation







Have a great time!


----------

